# DBZ: Pokemon style!



## Black Yoshi (Aug 11, 2008)

3,000 years into the future, an alien species of Pokemon came to Earth. They destroyed humans, and all signs of their civilazation. Many Pokemon beleived that they left, but a few stayed behind. They eventually came to look like the pokemon living in the area they were in. Descendants of them can only be detected by the monkey-like tail they carry. Some Pokemon, who would already have tails, only have the tips of their tail different. Others have a pure monkey tail. This is 5,000 years after the disapearance of humans. You are a descendant of the alien species. 
---
Extra info: You do not have to be a descendant. The aliens are just like the saiyans. And if you go Super... Whatever(Still thinkng of a name) You'll turn bright gold like Sonic when he turns into Super Sonic. Some parts will stay the same color, like the black on a Lucario or something. If yuo're wondering about super whatever three, it kind of depends on what pokemon you are. Lord Shyguy wil be helping me run this RPG. Oh, and Kamehameha is replaced with things like Hyper beam, so any Pokemon can learn them. And with training, any Pokemon can fly. When a descendant feels over pressured, or they are about to die, they gain the appearance of their anciant anscetors. Who are giant Rock/Fighting apes. By the way, this is SORT OF a free from RPG. People will contirbute idears (That misspelling was inteded.) for villans, and that villan will become the saga enemy person. You can do what you want during each saga, but try to keep it on the subject of the saga. Spear pillar is like Kami's Lookout, with Arceus as the watcher, and Senzu Beans are basically replaced by Oran berries.Have fun!^_^
---
Rules:
1:No godmodding
2:No chatspeak. EVER. You will be kicked off without warning.
3:You can use language, but try to keep it at a minimum.
4:Relationships are allowed, but keep them clean.
5:Put  in your form to prove you read this.
---
Your form:
Name:
Gender:
Alien descendant:(Yes/no)
Begining Power level:(Max of 500. It'll grow)
Personality:(Optional)
Bio:(Optional)
Other:
---
My form:
Name:Xhan
Gender:Male
Alien descendant:Yes
Begining Power level:300
Other:He wears a black Pecha Scarf
---
Members:
Black Yoshi 99/Xhan/Lucario
-
-
-
(By the way, I don't care how many people are in this RPG. And use your imagination with the aliens. Post a sprite if you want.)


----------

